# Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Februar 2010)

*Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]


----------



## Natikill (14. Februar 2010)

*Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ich bin nach knapp einem Jahr wieder bei PCGH aktiv und muss sagen, ich finds teilweise einen Witz was hier passiert ist...
Ganz ehrlich ist das hier eine Werbepage? Nahezu alle PCGH Produkte sind unverhältnismäßig teurer als das Original und das HOH Special ist ja auch der Oberlacher!
Ich meine die Werbung auf der Seite selbst ist ja noch OK aber dieser Newswerbungskram ist echt totaler Müll <- SOrry für die Ausdrucksweise

Den Mugen 2 gibts original schon für 32,59€ + 12V - auf 7V bzw. 5V Adapter für knapp 2€-3€ und schon habe ich 7€ weniger bezahlt als bei eurem Special...
...verdient ihr bei diesen "Specials" eigentlich "NUR" an der Werbung oder auch am Produkt selbst? 

MFG Nati


----------



## Homoioteleuton (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Natikill schrieb:


> Ich bin nach knapp einem Jahr wieder bei PCGH aktiv und muss sagen, ich finds teilweise einen Witz was hier passiert ist...
> Ganz ehrlich ist das hier eine Werbepage? Nahezu alle PCGH Produkte sind unverhältnismäßig teurer als das Original und das HOH Special ist ja auch der Oberlacher!
> Ich meine die Werbung auf der Seite selbst ist ja noch OK aber dieser Newswerbungskram ist echt totaler Müll <- SOrry für die Ausdrucksweise
> 
> ...



kann man denk ich so stehen lassen...


----------



## Masterchief (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Natikill schrieb:


> Ich bin nach knapp einem Jahr wieder bei PCGH aktiv und muss sagen, ich finds teilweise einen Witz was hier passiert ist...
> Ganz ehrlich ist das hier eine Werbepage? Nahezu alle PCGH Produkte sind unverhältnismäßig teurer als das Original und das HOH Special ist ja auch der Oberlacher!
> Ich meine die Werbung auf der Seite selbst ist ja noch OK aber dieser Newswerbungskram ist echt totaler Müll <- SOrry für die Ausdrucksweise
> 
> ...



Muss ich zustimmen .

Mein Mugen2 ist UltraSilent @ 220 Rpm nur 27°C idle / 41°C 2h Prime95.

Ohne lüfter ist es fast gleich^^


----------



## wildthings86 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Natikill schrieb:


> Ich bin nach knapp einem Jahr wieder bei PCGH aktiv und muss sagen, ich finds teilweise einen Witz was hier passiert ist...
> Ganz ehrlich ist das hier eine Werbepage? Nahezu alle PCGH Produkte sind unverhältnismäßig teurer als das Original und das HOH Special ist ja auch der Oberlacher!
> Ich meine die Werbung auf der Seite selbst ist ja noch OK aber dieser Newswerbungskram ist echt totaler Müll <- SOrry für die Ausdrucksweise
> 
> ...



Aber es gibt und wird wohl immer Leute geben, die das Kaufen. Von dem genannten HOH Special ( wird mit niedriger Preis beworben ) kann ich nur abraten - wer wirklich das aller Billigster will, kommt wohl kaum um geizhals.de vorbei oder ein gleichwertes Preissuchmaschine

 Stimme Nati in vielen Punkten zu.


----------



## micha2 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Natikill schrieb:


> Ich bin nach knapp einem Jahr wieder bei PCGH aktiv und muss sagen, ich finds teilweise einen Witz was hier passiert ist...
> Ganz ehrlich ist das hier eine Werbepage? Nahezu alle PCGH Produkte sind unverhältnismäßig teurer als das Original und das HOH Special ist ja auch der Oberlacher!
> Ich meine die Werbung auf der Seite selbst ist ja noch OK aber dieser Newswerbungskram ist echt totaler Müll <- SOrry für die Ausdrucksweise
> 
> ...


gut erkannt
kann ich nur beipflichten.
gefällt mir auch seit einiger zeit nicht mehr so wirklich.


----------



## Snuggles (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Den Mugen2 Rev.B und den Slip Stream SY1225SL12L der PCGH Edition gibt es bei Hardwareversand zusammen für 37.54 Euro.
Also über 6 Euro günstiger


----------



## Nimsiki (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Hallo!

Meine da was gelesen zu haben...



> Die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Kühlers liegt bei 44,95 Euro, *der Marktpreis dürfte aber deutlich niedriger ausfallen.*


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Snuggles (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Dann klick mal auf den Caseking oder Alternate Link im Artikel.

Mir ist noch eingefallen das bei dem Mugen ja auch noch ein Lüfter dabei ist. Somit ist der Vorteil des Einzelkaufs noch größer.


----------



## Chrno (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Tja, kann man kaufen, muss man aber nicht...
Wer die Preise nicht vergleicht ist selber schuld.


----------



## Maeximum30 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Natikill schrieb:


> Ich bin nach knapp einem Jahr wieder bei PCGH aktiv und muss sagen, ich finds teilweise einen Witz was hier passiert ist...
> Ganz ehrlich ist das hier eine Werbepage? Nahezu alle PCGH Produkte sind unverhältnismäßig teurer als das Original und das HOH Special ist ja auch der Oberlacher!
> Ich meine die Werbung auf der Seite selbst ist ja noch OK aber dieser Newswerbungskram ist echt totaler Müll <- SOrry für die Ausdrucksweise
> 
> ...



Kann ich auch nur zustimmen, und die Leute die den Kram kaufen, sind zum Teil selber schuld, und kennen nichts anderes als dieses Portal.
In der Zeitung ist das gleiche, 150 Seiten Dick davon 30 Seiten Werbung, von den "Testsiegern" und 20 Seiten PCGH irgendwas Edition. 
Da wird sicher am Produkt und der Werbung verdient.
Nur die Glaubwürdigkeit bleibt auf der Strecke.
Ändert das bitte, ging ja früher auch ohne den ganzen Schwachsinn.

mfg


----------



## System_Crasher (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

[FONT=&quot]An die PCGH-Moderatoren

Langsam nerven diese ganze Werbungen.
Langsam habe ich das Gefühl das die User mit solchen Angeboten abgezockt werden.
Dadurch verscheucht ihr langjährige User.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Also PCGH-Moderatoren: !!! WENIGER WERBUNG !!! [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



System_Crasher schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]An die PCGH-Moderatoren
> 
> Langsam nerven diese ganze Werbungen.
> Langsam habe ich das Gefühl das die User mit solchen Angeboten abgezockt werden.
> ...



Ich frage mich gerade, was ich als Moderator für Werbung mache? Hab bisher kein Geld gesehen...aber ich mache ja auch keine Werbung 

FYI: Eine Zeitschrift finanziert sich nicht alleine davon, das sie gekauft wird. Es ist schließlich keine Tageszeitung und selbst die müssen Werbung schalten.

Es mag für den ein oder anderen maßlos übertrieben sein, aber die Mitarbeiter im Verlag müssen auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. Von Spenden wird Computec nicht finanziert 

Es ist ja nicht so, das PCGH plötzlich zu Viva (der Klingelton-Sender mit ab und zu Musik) mutiert ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Hallo Leute,

das ist zwar fürchterlich OT, aber danke für eure offene Kritik.

Dass unsere E-Commerce-Angebote zu oft kommen (auch in Print), nehme ich als Hausaufgabe mit. Dass die Sachen "Abzocke" sind, halte ich nicht für nicht gerechtfertigt. Da hätte ich gerne einen Beleg dafür.

Generell ist es so, dass wir E-Commerce nicht ohne Grund machen. Bei derart hohen Adblocker-Raten brauchen wir ein Gegenfinanzierungsmodell für die Webseite. Es gibt zwar Leute, die der Ansicht sind, dass Webseiten auch ohne Einnahmen laufen müssen, aber da muss ich als Verantwortlicher dann doch anders ran gehen. Hier sitzen reale Menschen, die redaktionell arbeiten und programmieren - und die hätten gerne eine faire Bezahlung. So was wie Serverkosten soll es auch geben.

Aber wie oben gesagt: Ich nehme die Kritik an der E-Commerce-Frequenz hier auf der Webseite und in Print ernst.


----------



## System_Crasher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ein dicker Lob an die Moderatoren, die die User ernst nehmen. 
Ihr habt Recht. Ein Internetseite muss ja auch noch Mitarbeiter bezahlen.


----------

